# Greeting from 907



## lawdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

Good afternoon from Ft. Richardson Alaska. 
I am on duty as we speak. Just found out about this place and am thankful to be able to be here. I have been a "plane nut" my whole life and love all birds..however I like the older ones a lot as they have a purity and character that is unequaled elsewhere IMHO.
I don't know if anyone has seen this yet...

Aviation Video: P-47 Thunderbolt | Patrick's Aviation

enjoy either way and have an awesome day.
Chad (PANC)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Chad, welcome from down under mate!....


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2009)

hello and welcome from england Chad


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the family from old Scotland mate...!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Great vid there, too!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome Chad!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome from the lower 48 and the Right Coast!


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome from Poland Chad!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Chad, and welcome from another part of England.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. What is your MOS. I was a 15T and was supposed to be stationed up in Alaska, but they decided to cancel my orders and stop move me instead for Iraq.

Love Alaska though. Me and the wife are moving to the Anchorage area later this year or early next year.


----------



## lawdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you all for a warm welcome. It is very cool to see all who are here from many places. 
I am employed by the State of Alaska and work for the Department of Military and Veterans Affairs (DMVA) now. We have a small team that keeps the interests of the National Guard here secure. I was in law enforcement for several years prior.
I look forward to being here and learning as time goes by.
Thank you again....cheers!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome, lawdawg. Keep participating. We welcome your past experience.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome lawdawg!

I retired from the Michigan Army National Guard in January. I do miss going to drills and being with such super people! So I am glad you are helping them!

I haven't been to Alsaka. I have been many places with both the Active Air Force and Guard.

I was a 31F. That is a SEN/Node Center Operator in the Signal Corps (the birth place of the Air Force). I was a SEN Operator in Iraq. That was for me good duty.

So again, welcome from Michigan! And thanks for serving up there!

Bill G.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome Welcome Welcome


----------



## lawdawg (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Bill. 
My partner on the O' dark hundred shift was full time Army back in the day, was a nuke guy and now we keep each other entertained on a nightly basis, one week on/off.
Good times yes sir. Serving those who serve. Hooah!


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Right ON! Alaska..always wanted to move up your way..beautiful. Don't think hubby could stand the cold there, anymore..

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome mate.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Chad, welcome to the site


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, welcome and thanks for that vid. I love that stuff. I'm new here too. But I have been to AK. I spent 3 separate 30 day TDYs there at Eielson Air Force Base back in the '70s. That was near Fairbanks. As a crew chief prepping an airplane for flight and performing maintenance at sub-zero temps I have to say it was a challenge and experience I'll never forget. Beautiful place, though.


----------



## lawdawg (Mar 20, 2009)

I am thankful I am here in this forum. 
This "kid" is watching "The War" by Ken Burns as we speak. I am glad that you enjoyed the video. I love it up here in the 49th. Will probably consider warmer climes after a few more years, as these bones will not tolerate the cold as much...
Thank you all again for a warm reception.


----------

